# Beneath Hill 60 - new Aussie WW1 film opens 15 Apr, country wide



## 1feral1 (9 Apr 2010)

Canada had its Passchendaele movie, now a new Australian movie, based on a true story will open here next week. Some are suggesting its the best war movie made here since Gallipoli 30 yrs ago.

This was filmed here in Queensland, and how they transform a tropical environment into a WW1 French theatre of operations will be interresting. 

Its called Beneath Hill 60, here is the site http://www.beneathhill60.com.au/

Its just a matter of time before this either makes the screen in North America, or gets there on DVD, and when it does, may I suggest a squizz at it.

I'll be going next week, and follow up with a OWDU critique.

Cheers, from a calm early Saturday morning (0432h),

OWDU


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Apr 2010)

Looks good, will see it when I get the chance.  Thanks.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (9 Apr 2010)

Hill 60 was dug by Brit and Canadian Tunnellers and fired by the Australians

After action report for June 1917 (June 7, 1917 being the day they set off the 120,000 pounds of ammonal in 2 sites) = 

See Major Angus Davis`s (CO 3rd Cdn Tunnelling Company) 

http://data2.collectionscanada.ca/e/e059/e001453827.jpg

http://data2.collectionscanada.ca/e/e059/e001453828.jpg

See their entire War Diary at this link http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/archivianet/02015202_e.html

type in as fols -------- 3rd canadian tunnelling

read through June 1917 

Hat`s off to the Movie Company for bringing this story to the Silver Screen 

Signed 

Seat # 3 
E24 / 4 Fd Sqn Fallex 73


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Apr 2010)

Well, this film opened yesterday, so I left the island for the nearest cinema which was showing this movie, some 30km away in Morayfield.

I queued up (I went by myself) , and the bloke behind the counter seen my army ID and gave me a discounted ticket, so this started as a high before I even sat down with my popcorn and coke.

Upon entering a huge theatre, there were only 7 people in it, and this goes to a 1850h start on a weeknight, and late shopping night, so no crowd, the whole complex maybe had 60 people in with at least eight cinemas. In contrast, this huge mall was packed, the food court was chockablock. 

Summing up, I rate this movie an overall 8.5/10, or better. Excellent storyline, historically correct, based on a real person. It had realism, great dinkum characters, and told it like it was, with the horrors of trench warfare, and the reality of losing mates close to you.

So, watch for it there, either on the big or little screen. Definatly a keeper for one's DVD collection, and in time will become a classic.

OWDU


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Aug 2010)

Found this film on The  Pirate Bay over the weekend and watched it last night.  It is as good as Wes described, as most Austrailian films are.  Shame Paul Gross could not have made his film more like this and less like Pearl Harbour with the love story getting too much in the way.  This is one film that is going on my portable hard drive.


----------

